# Garden Railway Magazine



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Garden Railway Magazine ??* 
Did I get mine early or late or what??, mine was delivered Sat Jan 3

Noel Thomas


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Right on time I guess thats when I received mine.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

BOO! I still haven't recieved mine.









-Will


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Here we go again!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

same delivery date, and I actually got 2!! One was addressed to Will... ha ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine today

Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No Greg that was mine you got.







Mail person still must be reading mine still have not received.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You guys who have them already should not open and read them till we git ours.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Who reads them? I just like lookin' at the pictures.........


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I can’t read the dang thing as the type is too small and fine, except in the ads. Nice pictures though!

I wrote to Mark and told him that the publisher should be asked to increase the size of the font as most of their readers are over 50.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

John J,

I already read mine & put it in the trash (Old News Already).

I am ready for the NEXT issue already.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

LIES GREG!!! I just got mine hehe. I like the 'critters' section, that's a new spin on the garden side. 

-Will


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ehh, still waiting for mine, always get mine last it seams


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*Seems to be thinner then most other issues. * 
*Glen*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was somewhat disappointed in the issue. Says 9 product reviews, but 3 were pretty expensive all from the same manufacturer, and 3 little things. Not much interesting reading, don't know why I feel this way. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Received mine today and i wasnt to happy with it all not worth 6.95 this month, i guess i will have to think about buying these any more really was one of the worst theyve to date i think..
Nick


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

You can please some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time. Don't even try!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess the postal folks are still reading mine.







. I do agree that the print size needs to be increased. Seems everyone has gone this route. Saves money for them for now but if they keep it up i'll just quit buying. Then you younger folks will have to start squinting also as they will make smaller print to justify the cost as fewer are sold.I bought a new computer program the other day and the print was so small I could not even read with a magnifying glass. These folks better wake fup one of these days. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Stopped at the book store today to pick up the new edition, but it hadn't arrived here yet. 

Bummer


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 01/05/2009 10:53 PM
I can’t read the dang thing as the type is too small and fine, except in the ads. Nice pictures though!

I wrote to Mark and told him that the publisher should be asked to increase the size of the font as most of their readers are over 50.



Paul, I buy my mother a subscription to Reader's Digest Large Print. Maybe we could get GRM to put out a large print edition


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Guys....Take out your Garden Rail Ways Magazine and open them to page one a nd start reading I got mine today. Everything is beautuful and the world is in perfect order


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I liked the purple critter, pretty nifty and good use of cheap material. Could be even better with some more detailing. Also liked the featured layout, very nice.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ you opened yours before the rest of us got are issue.







Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok you can all read now I got mine today. Later RJD


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By CLRRNG on 01/06/2009 12:54 PM
*Seems to be thinner then most other issues. * 
*Glen*






I did too. Thought it was just me. Oh well, it's my last one. I'm letting my subscription lapse because there's not enough of interest to me to justify the expense. Going with NG&SLG.

Les


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you on this one Les. I'm into 1/20.3 NG anyway.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't think it was thin, but you are right! 
Feb 2008 138 pages 
Apr 122 
Jun 122 
Aug 122 
Oct 114 
Dec 138 25th anniversary issue 
Feb 2009 106 pages 

Maybe we need to start submitting some material !


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 01/07/2009 7:36 PM
I'm with you on this one Les. I'm into 1/20.3 NG anyway. 




Gary,

It so happens, I'm also going with 1:20.3.

Les


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I've definitely seen better GR issues. This one not one of my faves. Did anyone see the really bad video for this issue marc did on the GR website? made me cringe at the thought of getting it this month.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 01/07/2009 7:40 PM
I didn't think it was thin, but you are right! 
Feb 2008 138 pages 
Apr 122 
Jun 122 
Aug 122 
Oct 114 
Dec 138 25th anniversary issue 
Feb 2009 106 pages 

Maybe we need to start submitting some material !


I just came across Jan/Feb of 1985. 

Has a really nice Stomper Bus article in it by Marc.

Part one of two of building a Campbeltown loco with the funky flat top/concave side saddle tank out of tin.

A good article on "Popsicle Technology" from Peter Jones.

A layout tour of a nice O scale layout in the US

Scratchbuild a building

Build a loco cary cradle.

Book review by Vance Bass of the O Gauge Guild garden railway book (which I bought but lost on a family trip to Maine about that time)

A few ads (some blasts from the past: Garden Railway Company of Cincinnati, OH and Creekside Forge and Foundry!)

......all in 24 pages.

Size does not matter in all cases boys!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine came yesterday.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sigh...Here we go again. 

Magazines that hope to be successful commercially (i.e. make money) are largely driven by advertising revenue. Consumers Reports is an exception:they are financed by subscriptions and donations from their readers. But GR, MR and such need a healthy infusion of cash to pay salaries, editorial costs, office expenses, rent, etc. I don't know what Marc's "nut" is, but at the car magazines, it's roughly a 50-50 ratio of ads to editorial. So, ya sell more ads, ya get more articles. 

Speaking or articles, based on my conversation or e-mail exchanges with Marc, GR has plenty of articles in the hopper, so it's not like he needs more. 

As for material that doesn't appeal to you personally--put yourself in Marc's shoes. Here's a guy who's trying to cater to a very broad cross-section of large-scalers--garden railroaders, indoor modelers, whimsy folks (the guys who consider garden gnomes to be scenery), finescalers (think Richard Schmitt and the Sundance Central), newbies, long-time modelers, etc, etc. That Marc does as well as he does is a testimonial to his editorial savvy. 

As for the Gazette, agreed, it's a great magazine and one of my faves. But unlike GR, NGSLG is aimed at a very specific audience: narrow gauge (and finescale) modelers. 

About giving up one's magazine subscription because "it's not worth it." Or words to that effect." When you consider how much money many of us fritter away on cigarettes (about $5 a pack, these days), booze, and fast food, a magazine subscription is cheap entertainment. And ya might even learn something.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got mine yesterday









Hmmm...yet another "compact layout in a small backyard" layout, only this one manages to be crammed and shoehorned into a _mere_ 30' x 40' !!!









...dont get me wrong, its a heckova nice layout, I'm still just puzzled by what constitutes "small" in large scale these days









...once again the area given for this layout is larger than any area I've ever had to work with. Just wonder how many potential newbies get turned off by the notion that you must have a huge area to do a decent layout










Loved the Spam-in-a-can critter.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My postman just came by the house not 10 minutes ago and NO Garden Railways mag. If I wait any longer, it will be on the stands on January 13th, according to the website. I just don't see the advantage to having my subscription any more.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Vic, I know what you mean! Most of the "small" and "compact" layouts in GR are bigger than mine, and I don't really think of mine as a small layout.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

COme on guys , support the economy and buy more track/land!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 01/08/2009 9:40 PM
Vic, I know what you mean! Most of the "small" and "compact" layouts in GR are bigger than mine, and I don't really think of mine as a small layout. 



Yes indeed Ray, maybe they will create a special "microlayout" section just for guys like us


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/08/2009 4:11 PM
Finally got mine yesterday









Hmmm...yet another "compact layout .... (edited)

...dont get me wrong, its a heckova nice layout, I'm still just puzzled by what constitutes "small" in large scale these days









...once again the area given for this layout is larger than any area I've ever had to work with. Just wonder how many potential newbies get turned off by the notion that you must have a huge area to do a decent layout
















I think you've got a most valid point re the newbies. And another concerning the small-layout coverage. It might be interesting to do an informal survey of indoor layouts. If there are a goodly number, perhaps manufacturers might look at producing smaller--not scalewise necessarily--engines and rolling stock for the RTR folks. As it stands in GR's world, smallish indoor layouts are under the radar, yet the Brits have almost patented the microscale world in Gn15.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 01/08/2009 2:17 PM
Sigh...Here we go again. 

[edited]
And ya might even learn something. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />






One of my biggest reasons for not re-upping to GR.










Les


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok guy's while we are on the subject of Garden Railway's Magazine, how many of you are going to re-up your subscription's?? Given the economy, the magazine's content, or lack thereof? or anything else either for or against re-upping it????? Curious in West Ne. The Regal


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 01/09/2009 9:34 AM
Ok guy's while we are on the subject of Garden Railway's Magazine, how many of you are going to re-up your subscription's?? Given the economy, the magazine's content, or lack thereof? or anything else either for or against re-upping it????? Curious in West Ne. The Regal






Not reupping, In rough order of priority:

1) Insufficiency of scratchbuilding articles.

2) Insufficiency of narrow-gauge articles.

3) Much more emphasis on RTR, which I can't afford.

4) Huge overemphasis on 'Gardening', 'Landscaping' and exotic flora, also unaffordable to me. (Heck, I can't even afford crabgrass).









5) Overemphasis on such items as 'How to Photograph Your Layout', 'How to Build a Wall' etc articles. (Though I don't remember a "How to Wire Your House' article).









6) Little or no discussion of the methods of train control, i.e. R/C; Pulse Width, Plain Old Block. _Those_ seem to get noted by such phrases as, "There are many good books on these issues." (Loose quote).

7) Little technical discussion, period.

I must admit that I will sorely miss the Young Lady who referees fights on the GR board and wears the fetching blue coveralls. She's an asset to any organization that deals with crabby old guys.









Lastly, having learned on this board that Mark H. has a hopper-load of building articles, I have to conclude the editorial decisions now in place are not congruent with my needs and wants.

Les


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 01/09/2009 9:34 AM
Ok guy's while we are on the subject of Garden Railway's Magazine, how many of you are going to re-up your subscription's?? Given the economy, the magazine's content, or lack thereof? or anything else either for or against re-upping it????? Curious in West Ne. The Regal

I won't be giving up my subscription to Garden Railways until I give up the hobby (no plans of that). I still subscribe to Model Railroader, although I gave up N scale more than 10 years ago. I still like to keep up with the entire hobby, not just garden railroading.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 01/09/2009 10:32 AM

Lastly, having learned on this board that Mark H. has a hopper-load of building articles,...

Les








This is why you wont see any articles on my Mack bashes beyond these websites, while I would love to do an article, I only recently got a camera good enough to meet there submission requirements, and by then I had already finished most of them, I also got the message that they had more submittals than they knew what to do with , so Meh! I'll stick to online, maybe I'll do one final Mack bash to submit for an article, if I can find a suitably zanny backwoods subject for it, but I doubt I'll ever top the "Big Bird Express" for shear wackyness









I'll stick with the rag for now, but I refer to the Gazette far more for inspiration, anyone know how to submit an article there, I can never find a contact address...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Would anyone who is not renewing do so if you got the magazine for free???

Don't like what they are printing???

Write your own article on what you do want to see and submit for publication. If they like it, they will print it and you will be paid for your efforts. Then, take that money and apply it towards several years of subscription. As to them having too many articles already, they are always looking for something innovative and well written that would appeal to a large audience.

People have been complaining about the magazine being skinny. Maybe this at least is in part due to a lack of good articles being submitted.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01/09/2009 11:07 AM
Posted By Les on 01/09/2009 10:32 AM
 [edited]


I'll stick with the rag for now, but I refer to the Gazette far more for inspiration, anyone know how to submit an article there, I can never find a contact address...







That's because they're aware of you....























Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 01/09/2009 11:12 AM
Would anyone who is not renewing do so if you got the magazine for free???

Don't like what they are printing???

Write your own article on what you do want to see and submit for publication. If they like it, they will print it and you will be paid for your efforts. Then, take that money and apply it towards several years of subscription. As to them having too many articles already, they are always looking for something innovative and well written that would appeal to a large audiance.

People have been complaining about the magazine being skinny. Maybe this at least is in part due to a lack of good articles being submitted.







Todd,

If it were free, of course! I learned very early in my working life, "If it is free, take it." And its corollary "If it was valuable, they'd have put a guard on it." But I digress.

Speaking as a pro tech writer (until I could find honest work) the facts so far posted are that GR has a gondola full of articles, so they likely won't accept another. It would be a huge waste of time to submit to them, therefore. The magazine is the way it is due to editorial decisions. That leaves a dissatisfied subscriber two options: endure and pay, or look for a more congenial magazine (and pay) which happens to exist.

Of course, any editor worthy of his coffee breaks would protest, "Send me a knock-my-socks-off article, and I'll be glad to use it!" Lamentably, few of us have 'new, fresh ideas, from a completely different perspective'. Those who do are called outre, which is French for 'Outlandish'. Both ways, the editor wins. Just like betting against the house.

It happens that I am a fan of Vic's work, and feel that the least of his projects would enhance GR. But they have specs, including the type of camera used. You'll note the attribution of the type of camera each pic was taken with? That's no accident. No one is bragging about his zillion-pixel (price in $$ to match) camera. It's a clue to those wanting to submit what they're up against. And there are valid techical publishing reasons why this is so.

Point is, what is printed is what the editor likes. What the editor likes even more is a growing subscription list. If that goes away, oft-times, so does the editor. Note: I have nothing but respect for Mark H. It's a case of not buying what I don't want, no more, no less.

Les


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think a couple of very good points were made: 

The magazine needs to balance between article types. Obviously it cannot be ALL scratch building. Obviously it cannot be all landscaping and plant articles. 

It needs to be a balance for the greatest appeal. 

So, I have a little trouble with people saying they are upset it because it HAS articles on "such and such". 

I have no trouble with people saying they are upset because if DOES NOT HAVE articles on "such and such". 

Back to the issue of "balance". 

No matter how bad it gets, I will keep subscribing though, it's one of the best, maybe the only one out there for SG people. 

If there is another mag with SG stuff, then maybe I would give priority to subscribing to it. 

I think I will add another subscription to one of the ones mentioned above. 

I agree with Del on his points. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Del,

Aren't you an advertiser in that magazine?

Les


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess it tahes all kinda, i think it was one of the best issues in a long while!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01/09/2009 12:04 PM
[edited]
So, I have a little trouble with people saying they are upset it because it HAS articles on "such and such". 

I have no trouble with people saying they are upset because if DOES NOT HAVE articles on "such and such". 

[edited]
I agree with Del on his points. 

Regards, Greg






Greg,

In my post, I purposely did not address that which I found congenial, assuming the reader would deduce from the negatives listed, that what GR 'HAS' that I like, was necessary. I believe a closer reading might rectify this, because _if_ you had my post in mind, yours _appears to me_ as if I am a GR 'basher'. Nothing could be further from my intention. I fear I didn't clarify my position clearly enough: GR is a fine magazine. I have no issues with it, other than those of personal wants and needs, which I think I clearly stated. I won't make a list--in risk of being redundant--of what I _like_ about the magazine. Simply stated, the 'likes' didn't equal the 'not likes'.

I can now see where my post might be viewed as a 'hit'. It wasn't so intended, and I apologize for any offense I may have engendered. You have been among the first to answer many questions I have posted, and the last thing I want is some kind of 'war' on this forum, where sides are taken. Obviously, some of us will not re-up, many others will, for the reasons you pointed out.

In the simplest terms: I think GR is a great magazine for the general LS reader. An unqualified endorsement.

Les


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Les on 01/09/2009 12:07 PM
Del,

Aren't you an advertiser in that magazine?

Les



I am indeed. But I still read it from cover to cover every issue, just like I did before I advertised in it. And if I didn't think it was THE magazine for this hobby, I wouldn't be wasting my advertising dollars on it, would I? 
Sure, some of the stuff gets old. After you have been in this hobby for a few years, you have seen most everything at least dozen times, just like here on MLS. But I never tire of seeing the other guy's layout, be it large or smalll. I don't have to be impressed by everyone of them. There is entertainment value if nothing else. Then there is always something new to be learned, every once in awhile, whether it is here on MLS or in GR.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

GR is a great Mag and I only wish that it was a monthly mag with more layout pictures big and small ones. 

Although a grand layout is impressive and full of great ideas I think that smaller and less grand layouts should be seen more to encourage us new to the hobby guys to not get discouraged and give up before we lay track. I know that I look at all these huge layouts and the money that goes into it and the time to get to that point and feel discouraged. I have been plugging away for over 6 months and never run a train yet. I am making progress and know I will get there soon but us new guys do need to see some sort of light at the end of the tunnel even if it is small.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 01/09/2009 2:06 PM
Posted By Les on 01/09/2009 12:07 PM
Del,

Aren't you an advertiser in that magazine?

Les



I am indeed. But I still read it from cover to cover every issue, just like I did before I advertised in it. And if I didn't think it was THE magazine for this hobby, I wouldn't be wasting my advertising dollars on it, would I? 
Sure, some of the stuff gets old. After you have been in this hobby for a few years, you have seen most everything at least dozen times, just like here on MLS. But I never tire of seeing the other guy's layout, be it large or smalll. I don't have to be impressed by everyone of them. There is entertainment value if nothing else. Then there is always something new to be learned, every once in awhile, whether it is here on MLS or in GR.










Del,

I'm sorry you took my question with negative intent. Were I an advertiser, I'd darn sure read 'cover to cover' if for nothing more than to get a gist of how the hobby's going.

I cannot tell what you think. I can only tell what I think. That makes for good horse races, it's said.

My original, and only, reason for leaving GR is its lack of relevant content. That is defined, by me, as 'relative to me' content. That is my decision, and it seems to have stirred defensive responses.

There is no analogy or comparison whatsoever between the information to be had on MLS versus GR. GR loses hands down, walking away. Do you imagine GR _ever_ printing information on how to build a resistance soldering unit, as I've found on this board? They'd be too afraid--and rightly--of lawsuits from the survivors of dummies who've electrocuted themselves. I won't mention that they might also lose advertising.

This site has another feature absent from GR: one is assumed to be intelligent enough to do what one wants, while avioding killing oneself doing so. One is never cajoled into buying that which can be home fabricated. To really get the impact of this statement, you need to read the old NMRA Bulletins. (I am not, never have been, an NMRA member).

Perhaps I'm reading more into your post than you intended, but you should know that, until today, I finally connected you with a product I'm going to need, unless I can figure out a way to do it myself: lettering. Not from GR, where you advertise, and I study their ads for information. Not to buy, but for ideas. You'd have to scrounge around to find my other posts on this board to know I'm a DIY'er. But on this board, you got 'customer awareness'. Free. 

I'm through apologizing for answering another person's post the way I felt would be both conscise and clear. It's beginning to appear as though having an opinion and stating it, is--like real life--hazardous. I come to this board to get away from real life, which is why I extended the courtesy of an apology.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been 'plugging away' for two years and still don't have a foot of track down.

Depending upon what your Navy 'MOS' (I don't know naval terminology, but in the army that means 'military occupation speciality--last time I heard) you will get a lot of good information from reading this board.

You new guys are the breath of this--and any--hobby. You're valued, because you might be the one to come up with an entirely new technique for doing something.

I've seen only two negative posts on this board in the year and a half I've been on it--both by very shortsighted people.

Les


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

*WOW!!!

When I first read and commented about this topic all I thought about the latest issue of GR was that it seemed thin. I never thought that opinions would be so strong. But that is fine because opinions mean nothing when not spoken. And things don'd change unless opinions get spoken. 
Anyway, my two cents worth of opinion regarding the content of GR is. *
*They need to do more head to head comparisons of what is out there for us to put in, on, and around our railroads. How about these choices: Who has the best #6 turnout? Who has the best RC system? Who makes the best power supply? Who makes the most powerfull diesal loco? We would all benefit from such articles, especially when we are going to lope money on the table to purchase expensive stuff.
Better yet how about for entertainment purposes articles on extreme G scale locomotive performance. Imagine a Aristocraft SD45 powered by 3 weed wacker engines or a turbine powered Accucraft K-27 with an overthruster. Alright I got out of control with that last one it has been a long Friday and had to be a wise guy. * 
*I have been a subscriber for many many years and will be until the end. I look forward to each and every issue as much as the previous issue.*

*Good day fellas or good evening to those on the east coast.*

*Glen*


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll keep subscribing as long as Peter Jones keeps writing articles...'nuff said..


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By CLRRNG on 01/09/2009 3:47 PM

*[edited]

I never thought that opinions would be so strong. But that is fine because opinions mean nothing when not spoken. And things don'd change unless opinions get spoken. 

**They need to do more head to head comparisons of what is out there for us to put in, on, and around our railroads. How about these choices: Who has the best #6 turnout? Who has the best RC system? Who makes the best power supply? Who makes the most powerfull diesal loco? We would all benefit from such articles, especially when we are going to lope money on the table to purchase expensive stuff. *

*I have been a subscriber for many many years and will be until the end. I look forward to each and every issue as much as the previous issue.*

*Glen*







Glen,

Opinions don't change unless circumstances change, or force is applied, or money is withdrawn--or added. Spoken opinions mean little, in comparison.

GR--or any other magazine dependent on advertiser $$-- will never do serious 'head-to-head' comparisons. Suppose train advertiser A got compared as honestly as possible to train advertiser B, and B came out looking bad. B might well decide to pull its ad dollars. Anyway, there is no absolute 'best'. If there were, would we have 2-1/2 car companies? One model RRing site, rather than many? People differ in their likes and dislikes. While I happen to despise Fords, I've owned two, and they were good vehicles. I despise Fords because years ago, on my very first purchase, a Ford salesman treated me like dirt, and I had cash in my back pocket. (I was young and single). I've owned GM's--bought new--exclusively, ever since. And I think GM deserves to go out of business.

Buy what you like. If you don't like it, don't buy that brand again. Subscribe to the magazines you like. If they don't meet your needs, don't renew.

Remember: there's always someone out there willing to take your money. The hard part sometimes is to find him.

Les


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Les 

My MOC or trade in the Navy is an Electrical Technician. I repair and maintain everything from the Generators right to radars lights and pumps. If it got a wire on it I can fix it. I have been doing it for almost 20 years now. I am also an experienced woodworker for the last 16 or so years. I started into the hobby last year building an N scale Layout with my little girl and escalated to G scale when My father DennisB (who also belongs to MLS) inspired me.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By NavyTech on 01/09/2009 3:07 PM


I have been plugging away for over 6 months and never run a train yet. I am making progress and know I will get there soon but us new guys do need to see some sort of light at the end of the tunnel even if it is small.




Hang in there! It took me two and half years of full time work before I could actually run trains. (That's not counting occasionally running something back and forth over a few yards of contiguous track, just to keep my spirits up.)


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Les on 01/09/2009 3:42 PM
I've been 'plugging away' for two years and still don't have a foot of track down.




Les - It was 18 months of hauling dirt and rock before I ever got to run my first train. But man was that a thrill! First run was on unballasted tipsy track just to see if a train would actually make it around the layout one time. Well worth all the planning and effort!

I think I worked on the layout for well over a year before I even owned a piece of G scale rolling stock or a locomotive. 


And after another couple of years I got to this point ...


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

NavyT:

As an electronics tech and woodworker, you've got this hobby by the shorthairs. You should be able to save lots of $$ and get what you want, plus being able to make more informed decisions about what you buy.

I don't know how deeply you want to dive in, but if it's beyond RTR, try to pick up some metalworking experience as you go along. Nothing deep. The reason I suggest that is, metal scrap is often easy to come by, and it's not so hard to work as some might think. Aluminum from beer cans makes good corrugated roofing. Tin is as straightforward to solder as copper, once you catch the drift. (Use acid core solder). If you happen across a block of flat steel, say 6x8x1", grab it. It makes a dandy little anvil for straighting crooked things, or bending, even.

Above all, have fun!

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Del,

Whoa! Nice! I got forced indoors due to health reasons. You got a good layout, there.

Les


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Les on 01/09/2009 11:40 AM
Posted By toddalin on 01/09/2009 11:12 AM
Would anyone who is not renewing do so if you got the magazine for free???

Don't like what they are printing???

Write your own article on what you do want to see and submit for publication. If they like it, they will print it and you will be paid for your efforts. Then, take that money and apply it towards several years of subscription. As to them having too many articles already, they are always looking for something innovative and well written that would appeal to a large audiance.

People have been complaining about the magazine being skinny. Maybe this at least is in part due to a lack of good articles being submitted.







Todd,

If it were free, of course! I learned very early in my working life, "If it is free, take it." And its corollary "If it was valuable, they'd have put a guard on it." But I digress.

Speaking as a pro tech writer (until I could find honest work) the facts so far posted are that GR has a gondola full of articles, so they likely won't accept another. It would be a huge waste of time to submit to them, therefore. 
Les





Les, this is simply untrue. I just recently submitted an article, had it accepted, was paid, and deposited the check from Kambach all over the course of just the last few months. They are always looking for good, well written articles that are of general interest.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 01/09/2009 5:51 PM
Posted By Les on 01/09/2009 11:40 AM
Posted By toddalin on 01/09/2009 11:12 AM
Would anyone who is not renewing do so if you got the magazine for free???

Don't like what they are printing???

Write your own article on what you do want to see and submit for publication. If they like it, they will print it and you will be paid for your efforts. 


[Edited]


Les, this is simply untrue. I just recently submitted an article, had it accepted, was paid, and deposited the check from Kambach all over the course of just the last few months.















Todd,

There's just no accounting for luck.









Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 01/09/2009 4:08 PM
I'll keep subscribing as long as Peter Jones keeps writing articles...'nuff said..















I'm gonna wait and buy his book.










Les


----------

